# where to go ALbany



## kraka2146 (Aug 24, 2011)

i am new to the albany GA area and i am having a hard time finding the fish. Any advice on the where to go stick em


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2011)

Try the foot of the little creek dam at the Muckafoonee Creek. The best time will be about when the dogwood trees start to bloom in the spring. The redhorses, carp, and gar will be in there. The redhorses can sometimes be thick.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 24, 2011)

When I used to live in Tifton I shot some around lake worth and the upper end of blackshear. Never fished eufalla, but hear its pretty good. seminole has lots of fish as well. Just be very carefull in the upper end of blackshear and seminole.  I personally wouldn't go there in a fiberglass boat, way to many stumps


----------



## kraka2146 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys i will try those out. it has been a prosses locating the fish down here


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2011)

kraka2146 said:


> thanks guys i will try those out. it has been a prosses locating the fish down here





In the spring, those fish stack up at the foot of the little dam like cordwood. You can sometimes get two fish on your arrow at one time.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 24, 2011)

if I was still down there, I would take you out on my boat. But Im sure glad that Im not there anymore!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 24, 2011)

EuFaula was good in june. I shot alot of small Gar, and a few suckers and 1 bowfin.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 25, 2011)

the flint has plenty of gar an carp seeing alot of 5 footers but it is low so you hav to be careful


----------



## kraka2146 (Aug 26, 2011)

yea castandblast the nats here are the worst ive seen anywhere i dont know how people deal with them


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 26, 2011)

i agree the flint is full of gar sucker and carp and even some big bowfin in some of the slack areas...with the super clear and low water should be pretty easy...just not boat friendly in areas...lake worth should be a good option too


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 21, 2012)

Lake Worth has all the gar anyone could hope for.  I have gigged some really nice ones when I have been out frogging.  I really haven't paid much attention to any other fish when gigging, I love to eat gar, hence me paying attention to them.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Mar 4, 2012)

drive on up from albany about an hour and bowfish the hooche.  a good amount of carp in the daylight hours if you know where to look.


----------



## Buckfever (Mar 15, 2012)

I've seen a lot of big gar and carp below the Flint dam  down around the Liberty expressway bridge. Nic is right about the little dam fish do stack up down there at the right time.


----------



## kraka2146 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys I am gonna keep getting out and looking.


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 28, 2012)

Kraka,

I sent you a pm, i went out last night and shot a few but missed a ton of them.

The gar were everywhere and the carp were hear and there at times. 

-Kyle


----------

